# Range Killer B erste Eindrücke



## Boris-C (23. März 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Heute war die lange lange Zeit des Wartens vorbei und ich konnte mein Range Killer B bei der Bike-Area-Cologne abholen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Zunächst mal ein paar Wermutstropfen:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Wie man auf dem Bild sieht ist die Zugverlegung der Reverb Sattelstütze anders als in den Abbildungen von Nocro selbst. Sieht ziemlich ätzend aus, hat beim fahren aber nicht gestört. Trotzdem werde ich das mal ändern. Dann ist vorne anstelle des spezifizierten X9- ein X7-Umwerfer installiert - bei einem Rad dieser Preisklasse schon ärgerlich. Gabel und Dämpfer haben keine Kashima-Beschichtung und die Gabel sieht auch nicht wirklich nach der Factory-Serie aus (Trail-Adjust fehlt).[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Dann war erst mal ne Testfahrt angesagt und die Ärgernisse waren schnell wieder vergessen. Die Sitzposition ist schön entspannt und es lässt sich effizient und wippfrei beschleunigen. Der Hinterbau ist genial- da kommt die Gabel nicht ganz mit, aber vielleicht muss sich ja noch alles etwas einfahren...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Alles was ich bisher negatives über 650B gelesen hatte, z.B. dass die grossen Laufräder das Rad träger machen, konnte ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Das Rad ist einfach schweinegeil![/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ne jrooß us Kölle, Boris[/FONT]











[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2013)

Hallo Boris, welche Rahmengröße ist das? Wie groß bist Du?

Nen leeven Jrooß z´rrück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris-C (24. März 2013)

Hi, das Rad ist "L" und ich bin 1,88... es passt ziemlich gut.


----------



## Boris-C (24. März 2013)

Teil2

 Heute habe ich mal eine längere Tour gemacht. Die ersten Eindrücke über die Federung haben sich weiterhin bestätigt: Der Hinterbau ist allererste Sahne, aber die Gabel spricht nicht besonders feinfühlig an.  
 Nichts desto trotz fährt es sich in jeder Situation sehr gut; auf Single-Trails agil/wendig (manchmal schon an der Grenze zu nervös) und bei der ersten längere Abfahrt kam dann das grosse Aha-Erlebnis: das Ding liegt so satt auf der Strecke- ich hatte schnell ein Tempo drauf bei dem ich mich fast schon nicht mehr wohl fühlte und bin über querstehende Wuzeln usw. dermassen drüber gebügelt- der Hammer.

 Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt wippt es ein wenig, auf dem grossen gar nicht (ist mir nur aufgefallen weill ich hin geschaut habe). CTD stand immer auf Descend (hätten die das doch nur weggelassen, genau wie die Talas-Funktion und dafür einfach nur Zug- und Druckstufe). Das optimale Federungssetup muss ich noch finden... falls da jemand mit dem selben Bike schon Erfahrungen hat würde ich mich über einen Austausch freuen...

 Ansonsten: die Serien-Bremsscheiben waren mir zu klein; ich hab gleich vorne ne 200er drauf machen lassen und die 180er ist nach hinten gewandert. Standesgemässe Ein-Finger-Stopper, die aber bei Nässe quietschen. Die Ergon-Griffe sind mir persönlich etwas zu dick, da kommt irgendwann mal was anderes drauf.
 An das tiefe Tretlager muss ich mich auch noch etwas gewöhnen, ich bin einige male mit einer Pedale aufgeschlagen. Aber ansonsten funktioniert alles tadellos und ich bin sehr zufrieden... 


 Gruss, Boris


----------



## madre (3. April 2013)

Hast du schon was wegen der Kabelverlegung der reverb verändert ? Habe zwar ds sight KillerBee aber da sit es ähnlich mistig verlegt.. allerdings ist mir auch noch nichts besseres eingefallen ausser die Sattelstütze späte rmal gegen eine Kindshock LEV zu tauschen da sich dort das Kabel nicht verändert ...


----------



## Boris-C (3. April 2013)

Nö, ich hab mir dazu bisher noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Ich dachte an eine Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr, so wie es auf den "offiziellen" Bildern zu sehen ist...
Bist Du sonst mit Deinem Bike zufrieden?


----------



## madre (3. April 2013)

Hm unter dem Oberrohr hast du die Schlaufe beim
absenken aber blöde am Dämpfe hängen glaube ich. 
Ich bin mit dem sight killerbee sehr zufrieden. Die GEO ist genial und der 
Hinterbau vermittelt mir ein Super Gefühl. Wenn ich
Mal jemanden mit nem XL Range killerbee treffe bin ich sehr gespannt mich mal drauf zu setzen


----------



## madre (3. April 2013)

Ach ich seh's Grade. Hab meins auch aus der Bike area Cologne. )) hab mit 1,90 beim sight killerbee allerdings XL genommen.


----------



## Boris-C (4. April 2013)

Ich denke das Range kann man mit 1,90 auch noch gut in L fahren. Wir können ja mal zusammen ne Runde drehen...


----------



## bansaiman (14. Mai 2013)

Hat hier jemand ein mal Vergleich zu einem Remedy, Fanes oder Yt Wicked erfahren können und kann sagen, welches Rad in welcher Disziplin am besten abschneidet?
Wippt das Range mehr oder weniger bei offenem Dämpfer als z.b. das Remedy oder sackt es weg bergauf?usw


----------



## Boris-C (15. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre das Range nur mit offenem Dämpfer; auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt wippt es ein wenig bergauf, auf den grossen nicht. 
Der Hinterbau ist wirklich gut! Aber im Vergleich zu den von Dir genannten Rädern kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phipo_ (3. Juni 2013)

läuft


----------



## bonusheft (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für das Range Killer B. 

Bergab scheint das Bike ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben zu sein. Da ich damit aber auch Touren mit längernen Anstiegen (>1000hm) fahren möchte, würde ich gerne wissen, wie es sich bergauf so benimmt. 

Wie ist denn die Sitzposition: eher mittig oder weiter hinten? Und sackt der Hinterbau beim Klettern ab?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Boris-C (11. Juni 2013)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für das Range Killer B.
> 
> ...




Es gibt sicherlich leichtere Enduros, aber es lässt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut bergauf treten. Tourentauglichkeit ist schon gegeben.

Absacken tut der Hinterbau definitiv nicht, allenfalls steigt bei steileren Kletterpartien schon mal das Vorderrad ein wenig.

Auch habe ich nicht das Gefühl, das man zu weit hinten sitzt.
Am besten mal irgendwo probesitzen...


----------



## Rischer (3. August 2013)

Hi, kann mir hier jemand sagen, welche Dämpferlänge man für das Range benötigt?

Und ist der Hinterbau progressiv oder eher straff/linear?


----------



## Boris-C (4. August 2013)

Hi, der Dämpfer ist 216*63,5.

Ich empfinde den Hinterbau eher als linear. Allerdings habe ich bei einem Drop oder Sprung noch nie ein Durchschlagen des Dämpfers bemerkt.


----------



## Rischer (4. August 2013)

Alles Klar, danke! Dann werd ich mir das Teil wohl mal näher anschauen. Ist auf jeden Fall im engeren Anwärterkreis. Man liest ja wirklich nur Gutes drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (4. August 2013)

Hey Leute!

Hatte das Range Killer B zwei Mal ein paar Tage zum testen und muss mir ziemlich sicher eines zulegen 

Das Gerät macht einfach Süchtig! Hatte es in Grösse L und bin 1.82m. Hab dann gerade mein Vorbau (35mm) drauf gemacht und das ganze auf mich eingestellt.
War nicht mal so sehr zu gross in dem Setup. Was mich am meisten beeindruckt hat, wie wendig das ganze in L noch ist und mit den 650B Rädern.. Bin es nicht gewohnt mit 117cm Radstand noch so durch die Anlieger zu preschen und in technischem Gelände fühlt es sich auch kürzer an..

Norco hat mit Fox zusammen wirklich eine geniale Abstimmung für den Dämpfer zusammengestellt. Sackt nicht weg, geiles Feedback vom Untergrund und Wippt kaum (was mich auch nicht stören würde). Auch beim Hochfahren kann man wie schon erwähnt das CTD voll offen lassen. Bei ca. 75kg Fahrfertig : 11Bar im Dämpfer 5 Bar in der Gabel.

Die Geometrie ist genial man ist schön im Bike und kann aktiv fahren. Der Grip ist unmenschlich mit den grösseren Rädern. Beim ersten aufsitzen ist es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig von 26'' auf 27.5'', aber auf dem Trail merkt man das nicht mehr. Die Räder überollen alles. Rumhüpfen kann man auch gut und macht mächtig laune 

Alles in allem hat Norco da ein wahnsinns Konzept hingelegt finde ich 

P.S. Die Reverbleitung kann man an der Bremsleitung unten am Oberrohr gut durchziehen


----------



## Boris-C (4. August 2013)

Okay, das Bike ist wirklich ziemlich gut, aber man sollte auch mal ein paar Nachteile nennen:

Die Lackierung ist miserabel. Schon nach kurzer Zeit ist an den Stellen wo Züge über den Lack schleifen das blanke Alu zu sehen. Also am besten gleich nach dem Kauf alles abkleben!

Die Kunststoff-Teile der Truvativ Kettenführung haben sich vor einigen Tagen verabschiedet. Das Teil (eigentlich von MRP) taugt überhaupt nichts. Habe jetzt ne e13 drin und hoffe die hält länger.

Die Schläuche von Kenda wurden sicherlich verbaut um das Gewicht zu drücken- ich hatte gleich zu Anfang einige Löcher und Risse ohne das etwas durch den Reifen gedrungen ist.

Das Fox-Fahrwerk sagt mir auch nicht besonders zu: die Gabel hatte Anfangs ein unakzeptabel hohes Losbrech-Moment. Das hat sich inzwischen gebessert, sie spricht aber immer noch recht schlecht auf feine Schläge an. Am Dämpfer hat sich neulich die CTD-Umschaltung verabschiedet- ich habe in allen Stellungen immer 'Descent'. Werde wohl beides irgendwann gegen RockShox austauschen...

Das sich einige Muttern an den Umlenkhebeln von Zeit zu Zeit lösen ist bei Norco ja auch bekannt. Loctite hat da auch nicht wirklich was geholfen; dann habe ich mal etwas Metaflux 76-38 aufgetragen und seit dem löst sich nichts mehr. Allerdings ist schon ein leichtes Spiel am Hinterbau, vermutlich an der Dämpferaufnahme, zu vernehmen.


----------



## Slimsim (4. August 2013)

Ich bau mir grad mein Range auf. Bei der Zugverlegung muss ich mir aber schon ein wenig den Kopf kratzen.
Habt ihr keine Probleme mit reibenden Leitungen am Sitzrohr? (Bremsleitung HR und Schaltzug Schaltwerk auf den Schubstreben)
Ich werd evtl. noch ein bisschen mit der Leitungslänge spielen aber irgendwie..


----------



## ooib (4. August 2013)

Ohh sehr schön! Wann kommen erste Bilder?

Ehhm ich hatte beim Testbike einfach dicke durchsichtige Folie auf den Rahmen geklebt sonst scheuert das schnell ab...


----------



## Rischer (4. August 2013)

@Boris-C

Noch mal zur Größe, du hast geschrieben, dass du mit 1,88 ein L hast (Mit was für einem Vorbau?). Würdest du dir noch einmal L holen oder eher ein XL mit kürzerem Vorbau? 
Von der Laufruhe, die für mich eigendlich wichtiger als Wendigkeit ist dürfte da ja noch ein Unterschied sein. Deshalb bin ich mir mit 1,87 unsicher welche Größe die bessere für mich wäre. 



Kennt jemand in den Großräumen Bielefeld oder Aachen einen Laden der ein Range da hat/ Norco verkloppt?


----------



## Boris-C (5. August 2013)

Der Vorbau ist das Original-Teil. Länge müsste ich noch mal nach messen.

Von der Geometrie her bin ich sehr zufrieden so wie es ist... wendig auf Singletrails und laufruhig wenns schnell bergab geht (man sollte meinen dass sich das gegenseitig ausschliesst, aber es ist tatsächlich so).

Ich würde jedenfalls unter allen Umständen bei der Grösse L bleiben...


----------



## ooib (9. September 2013)

Range Killer-B Custom

Large mit 35mm Vorbau bei knapp 183cm

Mein Traum von einem komplett selber zusammengestellt und aufgebauten Bike hat sich verwirklicht 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1467673


----------



## madre (9. September 2013)

Sehr cool. ?
Hast du ne Teileliste was du dran gebaut hast. 
Was hast du für den Rahmen bezahlt


----------



## Boris-C (9. September 2013)

Sieht geil aus! Welcher Dämpfer ist das?
Austausch von Gabel (wird auch ne Pike sein) und Dämpfer (bin noch etwas unschlüssig ob Luft oder Stahlfeder) ist bei mir höchst überfällig...


----------



## ooib (10. September 2013)

Rahmen ist Range in Large

Marzocchi Roco TST Air 215.9x63.5

Komplett Shimano XT ausser die Schalthebel und Kassette sind SLX

Spank 35mm Vorbau mit Raceface 1 1/2'' Rise in Stealth 785mm und Raceface Grips 

Rock Shox Pike 650B 160mm

Rock Shox Reverb

Schwalbe Hans Dampf mit Schwalbe 26'' SV13 Schläuchen

Dt Swiss Räder selber zusammengestellt.. DT 240s Naben mit Centerlock DT Revo speichen und DT M480 Felgen 28 Loch


Hey Boris ! Also die Pike läuft sehr gut! Kann ich nur empfehlen, war allerdings bis jetzt nur ca. 4-5 Fahrstunden unterwegs.. Wenn du einen gescheiten Luftdämpfer nimmst brauchst du kein Stahlfederdämpfer  Der Marzocchi Roco den ich verbaut hab läuft besser als manche Stahlfederdämpfer  Allerdings kannst du ihn nur um 180° gedreht einbauen und mit ein bischen feilen hat er knapp platz..


Freut mich das es gefällt fährt sich genial !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (11. September 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Rahmen ist Range in Large
> 
> Marzocchi Roco TST Air 215.9x63.5
> 
> ...



Top Aufbau! 
Du hast nicht zufällig den Rahmen mit, oder ohne Dämpfer gewogen!


----------



## ooib (11. September 2013)

Danke  Uhh sorry mit dem Rahmengewicht kann ich nicht dienen. Aber schwer ist er nicht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. September 2013)

Irgendwie sieht der Lenkwinkel flacher aus wie meiner


----------



## ooib (11. September 2013)

Puhh schwirig zu beantworten. Steil ist er nicht bei mir. Gründe: Reifen, Gabel zieht sich etwas zusammen?, Dämpfer etwas kürzer bei mir wiso auch immer, Steuersatz?, Ich hab ein Large du ein Medium? Keine Ahnung?

Foto Perspektive ist sicer au noch ein unterschied..


----------



## Fisch1982 (15. September 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht der Lenkwinkel flacher aus wie meiner


Hallo!
Hast du da eine Stealth Sattelstütze montiert!
Hat der Rahmen die vorbereitung für den Zug innen?


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. September 2013)

Nee, ne Lev


----------



## Boris-C (16. September 2013)

...und welche Reifen hast Du aufgezogen?

Auf dem nun langsam matschiger werdendem Waldboden setzen sich die Hans Dampf schnell zu, deswegen such ich andere Pneus...


----------



## ooib (16. September 2013)

Wenn du bei Schwalbe bleiben willst gibt es den Dirty Dan nun auch in 650B, ob man ihn schon bekommt weiss ich nicht..

Sonst mal bei Onza schauen..

Ich bleib beim Hans Dampf, je nach Strecke etwas weniger Luftdruck fahren und gut ist. Den rest musst du halt mit Fahrkönnen ausbaden


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. September 2013)

finde den mavic charger auch bei diesen Bedingungen gut. 
hinten wie immer Conti mk2. reicht mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (19. September 2013)

Die PIke überlege ichauch an mein Sight 650b vom letzen Jahr zu machen . Muss mal meinen Händler fragen was Norco gesagt hat auf der Eurobike ob das passt .


----------



## ooib (19. September 2013)

Was für ein Sight? Ein Killer Bee? Also 650B..
Warum sollte es sicht passen?
Kannst ja die Pike in 150mm haben oder halt die Revelation 
Gibt aber einen seperaten Sight Thread dort wurde das sicherlich schon diskutiert


----------



## ooib (20. Oktober 2013)

So hier ein kurzes und knaggiges Filmchen mitm Range Killer bee in Äktschn  Hoffe es gefällt 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32157


----------



## Boris-C (12. November 2013)

Gabel und Stossdämpfer sind ausgetauscht- und die Investition hat sich mehr als gelohnt.

Vivid Air (M/M-Tune): Die Hinterbau-Performance ist auf einem ganz neuem Niveau. Feines Ansprechverhalten, gute Ausnutzung des Federweges, deutlich bessere Traktion.

X-Fusion Vengeance (170mm): Was ich über den Vivid Air gesagt habe, gilt auch hier zu 100%. Die Gabel ist der Hammer und passt hervorragend zum Hinterbau. Super sensibeles Ansprechen, gute Einstellbarkeit usw. Vorderrad- und Hinterradfederung sind auf dem selben Level.

Durch die etwas längere Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel natürlich ein wenig flacher geworden. Beim einlenken, vor allem bei geringer Geschwindigkeit merkt man das ein wenig. Die "Klettereigenschaften" sind aber trotzdem nicht viel schlechter geworden (Ich habe den Lenker via Spacer wieder etwas tiefer gesetzt).

Durch den Umbau sind die guten Allroundeigenschaften vielleicht um 15% verringert worden, aber der Spassfaktor hat sich für mich glatt verdoppelt. Gewicht: 14,9kg.







Stossdämpfer:


----------



## Fisch1982 (12. November 2013)

Hallo! X-fusion luft oder stahlfedetgabel?  Würde mich interessieren.         





Boris-C schrieb:


> Gabel und Stossdämpfer sind ausgetauscht- und die Investition hat sich mehr als gelohnt.
> 
> Vivid Air (M/M-Tune): Die Hinterbau-Performance ist auf einem ganz neuem Niveau. Feines Ansprechverhalten, gute Ausnutzung des Federweges, deutlich bessere Traktion.
> 
> ...


----------



## sevens4 (12. November 2013)

@Boris-C wie schwer bist Du? Ich überlege mir hinten auch ein kleines update, da mir der Originale Dämpfer vom ansprechen nicht so zusagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris-C (12. November 2013)

@Fisch1982: ist die Luft-Variante, vergass ich zu sagen. Vom Ansprechen her aber von ner Stahlfeder-Gabel kaum zu unterscheiden.
 @sevens4: mit Klamotten ~90kg. 

Ich denke dass bei einem progressivem Hinterbau, wie der des Range, der Dämpfer möglichst linear sein sollte (also idealerweise Stahlfeder). Ein Problem ist sicher auch, das je schwer man ist, desto mehr Druck muss ohnehin in den Dämpfer, desto progressiver wird er. Und dann noch bei so einem kleinen Volumen wie bei dem originale Fox...


----------



## Slimsim (12. November 2013)

Cool, der Vivid würde mir auch noch gefallen, die Vengeance fahre ich auch, bin an sich sehr zufrieden. Die HLR-Kartushce wird evtl. noch irgendwann nachgerüstet. Dafür habe ich jetzt die Zugverlegung optimiert: Fand die flexenden Leitungen auf den Sitzstreben ziemlich nervig...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1489719?in=user


----------



## Boris-C (12. November 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Mit der Zugverlegung bin ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden... werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob ich es auch so mache. 
Fährst Du die Gabel mit 160 oder 170mm?

Ein weiterer Grund, weshalb ich mich für diesen Dämpfer und Gabel entschieden habe ist, dass man Zug- und Druckstufe (+highspeed DS bei der Gabel und highspeed ZS beim Dämpfer) einstellen kann. Ich finde das schlimm, dass das bei vielen modernen Gabeln weg gelassen wird...


----------



## sevens4 (12. November 2013)

Danke für die Angabe. Ich habe so um die 70 Kg und dann ist immer das Problem, der Sag und das Ansprechverhalten passt, dafür knallt er durch. Weniger Sag, dafür ist das Ansprechverhalten bescheiden. Aber habe das Problem mit jedem Bike wo der Fuchs verbaut war.


----------



## madre (2. Dezember 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Rahmen ist Range in Large
> 
> Marzocchi Roco TST Air 215.9x63.5
> 
> ...



Den Marzocci will ich auch in meinem Sight Killerbee verbauen allerdings in 200 *57 in nem XL Rahmen . Evtl passt er bei mir ja noch etwas besser . So wie du ihn einbauen musstes ist ja nun nix mit tst während der fahrt verstellen. Ist der Piggy beim einfedern an den Rahmen kommen ?


----------



## ooib (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Madre


Ja das könnte schon hinhauen. Wie der Sight Rahmen zum Range da aussieht weiss ich nicht, vielleicht ist er auch etwas anders konstruiert.


Ne mit TST ist nix los 
Ich musste den TST Hebel schräg abfräsen, beim einfedern kommt der sonst am Rahmen an. Am Piggy hab ich zwei Kanten ein bischen angefeilt aber sind lediglich 1-2mm.
Piggy kommt nicht an, musste dann halt bei dir schauen was du wie anpassen musst, vielleicht geht's auch ohne. Viel Glück 


EDIT:


So wie ich das auf deinen Bildern gesehen habe ist der untere Befestigungspunkt deutlich höher als beim Range. Würde spontan sagen, dass der ohne Probleme rein geht !


----------



## tfdelacruz (3. Dezember 2013)

Servus,
weiß zufällig jemand von euch woher ich noch ein Norco Range Killer B1 (Grün) als Framekit oder evtl auch als Komplettbike in Größe M bekommen könnte?


----------



## ooib (3. Dezember 2013)

Frag mal bei uns in der Schweiz an!  Evtl haben die noch was!


indiansummer.ch


Super nette Leute da, einfach mal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## sevens4 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe meines auch von da, sehr angenehmer Kontakt gewesen.


----------



## McFisch (3. Dezember 2013)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Servus,
> weiß zufällig jemand von euch woher ich noch ein Norco Range Killer B1 (Grün) als Framekit oder evtl auch als Komplettbike in Größe M bekommen könnte?



Vor ein paar Monaten hiess es das sei ausverkauft (Komplettbike)...
Auf traildevils.ch gabs aber auch schon gebrauchte zum kaufen. Hier oder hier z.B.

Hab mal eines probegefahren. Geiles Bike! Hab mich wegen meinem Anforderungsprofil (auch gerne mal rauf) und dem Preis fürs Sight Killer B2 entschieden. Top, nur nicht ganz so auffälig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. Konnte noch ein M auftreiben. ;-)


----------



## Downhoehl (10. Dezember 2013)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Konnte noch ein M auftreiben. ;-)



Hi, mir geht es ähnlich wie dir, suche auch noch ein grünes in "M", kannst du sagen, wo du noch eines herbekommen hast??? gerne auch per PM....


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte noch 2 Fragen zum Range Killer B:

- Sind die farblichen Stellen auf dem Rahmen/Wippe (z.B. beim Grünen B1 die blauen Stellen) aufgeklebt (unter oder überlack) oder lackiert?

- Hat sich an den 2014er Rahmen im Vergleich zu den 2013ern was geändert?

Und falls jemand seinen Grünen Rahmen in "M" und gutem Zustand hergeben möchte, wäre ich sehr interesiert ;-)


----------



## ooib (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey!


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind die Decals sind unter dem Klarlack bzw. Auflackiert.


14er Range Alu ist gleich


----------



## Slimsim (12. Dezember 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 14er Range Alu ist gleich




nicht ganz, die Zugverlegung wurde (zum Glück) geändert: Die Züge verschwinden von den Sitzstreben, und verlaufen jetzt unterm Unterrohr/ durch die Kettenstrebe. Hätten sie auch gleich machen können..


----------



## tfdelacruz (12. Dezember 2013)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Hi, mir geht es ähnlich wie dir, suche auch noch ein grünes in "M", kannst du sagen, wo du noch eines herbekommen hast??? gerne auch per PM....



Habe mein Norco tatsächlich noch über http://www.indiansummer.ch/ auftreiben können. War dort aber wohl auch der letzte in M!

Nochmal danke an alle für die Hilfe.


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, dann muss ich wohl doch auf nen gebrauchten hoffen....


----------



## ooib (16. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du nichts findest kannste auch mal auf Traildevils.ch im Markt schauen da gibt es zum Teil wenig gebrauchte Ranges.


----------



## Downhoehl (16. Dezember 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts findest kannste auch mal auf Traildevils.ch im Markt schauen da gibt es zum Teil wenig gebrauchte Ranges.



Da schau ich auch immer wieder rein, sind auch gerade 2 drin. Habe einen angeschrieben, aber leider noch keine Rückmeldung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (16. Dezember 2013)

@ Downhoehl


http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=72647


Hier grad frisch rein gekommen in Grösse M


----------



## Downhoehl (16. Dezember 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> @ Downhoehl
> 
> 
> http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=72647
> ...



Danke, schon angeschrieben


----------



## Fisch1982 (27. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich eine 400mm Lange Sattelstütze bei einem S rahmen ganz versenkt bekomme?!?
Danke


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Dezember 2013)

Keine Chance. Schau dir doch den Kick im Sitzrohr an.
Maximal bis zum Hauptlager die Wippe, Rocker, wie auch immer man das Ding nennen will.
Bei mir ists die Wippe.


----------



## Spielzeug (30. Dezember 2013)

nicht mal bei einem M Rahmen geht das. 

aber was macht das auch für einen Sinn ne 400mm Stütze in einem S Rahmen zu benutzen? Rahmen zu klein?


----------



## Fisch1982 (30. Dezember 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Keine Chance. Schau dir doch den Kick im Sitzrohr an.
> Maximal bis zum Hauptlager die Wippe, Rocker, wie auch immer man das Ding nennen will.
> Bei mir ists die Wippe.


Sorry, war doch wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Vermutlich sind die angegebenen Länge der Variostützen Gesammtlängen und nicht die Länge des Schaftes selbst?! Deshalb meine 400mm.
Also max mögliche Einstecktiefe ist etwa halbe Sitzrohrlänge?
D.h. Variostütze mit ca.200mm Schaftlänge bei Rahmengröße S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supreme88 (6. April 2014)

Hi,
bin jetzt auch endlich Range Besitzer, habe mir ein Alu Range Custom Aufgebaut. Hoffe es gefällt. Den Rahmen hab ich von Mountain-Love.de hat gut geklappt, besten dank auch noch an Volker.

Greets


----------



## sevens4 (6. April 2014)

Aber der Rahmenschutz kriegt schon noch ein Update oder?


----------



## Supreme88 (6. April 2014)

Der Rahmenschutz vom Range Carbon wäre cool aber der passt anscheinend nicht. Mal schaun sonst bleibts so die funktion ist auch so da.


----------



## Slimsim (6. April 2014)

Ich finde das Orange schaut in natura deutlich schöner aus, als auf Bildern! Wirst bestimmt viel Spaß haben mit der Kiste. Allein Zugverlegung und den dritten Reifen (nix für ungut) würd ich nochmal überdenken..


----------



## Fufi7 (10. April 2014)

Supreme88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin jetzt auch endlich Range Besitzer, habe mir ein Alu Range Custom Aufgebaut. Hoffe es gefällt. Den Rahmen hab ich von Mountain-Love.de hat gut geklappt, besten dank auch noch an Volker.
> 
> Greets



schickes range! habe mir das grüne 2013er gebraucht gekauft. ein absolutes spassbike und die perfekte ergänzung zu meinem aurum. fühle mich bei grossen sprüngen/drops sogar ähnlich wohl wie aufm dher. seit dem bike habe ich auch keine grossartigen bedenken gegenüber 650b mehr (wenn die geo klever gelöst ist).

mir taugt das fox zeug jedoch nicht so recht..beim hinterbau ists noch ok (wobei mir dort die highspeeddruckstufe fehlt und die leistung wenns mal wirklich schnell und ruppig wird), aber die 34er vorne find ich nicht wirklich super. möchte deswegen auf pike umrüsten und den db air mit cs..kannst du zu dem dämpfer im bike etwas sagen bzw. vergleiche ziehen? danke schonmal.


----------



## sevens4 (14. April 2014)

So hier ein Bild vom einsatz in der Toskana


----------



## Supreme88 (18. April 2014)

Hi Fufi7

Leider konnte ich erst eine ausfahrt mit dem Range machen und da wahr die Progression von Dämpfer und Gabel noch auf der niedrigsten stufe sprich keine volume Spacers und keine tokens verbaut, bike machte da schon verdammt viel spass allerdings hat der hinterbau beim hochfahren trotz cs im wiegetritt mit gewippt. Wenn ich das richtige setup gefunden habe werde ich nochmals berichten.

Gruss


----------



## Slimsim (22. April 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1608584]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ooib (23. April 2014)

Hey Leute!

Wäre toll wenn hier mehrere Eindrücke zu den Fahrwerksettings zusammen kämen. Sonstige Aufbauoptionen sind auch intresant. Was wer fährt und wie funktioniert. 
Habe nun den dritten Dämpfer in meinem eigenen und vorher bin ich ein paar Tage ein Testmodell mit dem Originalen Float CTD gefahren.
Immoment ist ein Vivid Air '14 eingebaut (ggf. kann User Boris zu den Einstellungen was mitteilen?), vorher waren ein Marzocchi TST Air und danach ein abgeänderter Fox DHX Air drin.
Beim Marzocchi hatte ich zuviel Progression, der Fox war zwar nicht Standart aber hat sehr gut funktioniert! Hatte mehr Druckstufe als der Vivid Air, da bin ich aber auch dran 
Zur Gabel kann ich sagen das die Pike ohne Probleme läuft und das sehr sehr zufriedenstellend! Kein vergleich mit der 34er.
Wieviel SAG fährt ihr mit welchen Fahrwerken ? Ist bei mir noch der Knackpunkt das perfekte Setting zu finden.

Gruss

Fabio


----------



## Boris-C (2. Mai 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Wäre toll wenn hier mehrere Eindrücke zu den Fahrwerksettings zusammen kämen. Sonstige Aufbauoptionen sind auch intresant. Was wer fährt und wie funktioniert.
> Habe nun den dritten Dämpfer in meinem eigenen und vorher bin ich ein paar Tage ein Testmodell mit dem Originalen Float CTD gefahren.
> ...



Hi Fabio,
ich glaube das perfekte Setup für jede Situation findet man wohl nie... allerdings bin ich wenigsten da angekommen, dass ich fast nur noch die Druckstufe variiere.
Den Vivid Air fahre ich mit 30%SAG, eher noch ein bisschen mehr. Die X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Air fahre ich mit etwas weniger als 30%, so ca. 28 vielleicht.
Die Druckstufe am Dämpfer habe ich meist 2 klicks zu, von ganz offen aus gesehen. Die Position der Zugstufe weiss ich nicht genau (müsste ich nachsehen). HS Zugstufe ist einen klick schneller als die Standardeinstellungen. Am Dämpfer verstelle ich fast nie was, weil der in fast jeder Situation gut arbeitete: auf dem Trail habe ich viel Traktion und er bügelt alles glatt und bei hohen Drops nutzt er den ganzen Federweg ohne hart Durchzuschlagen.
Von der Gabel bin ich auch nach wie vor begeistert, allerdings bin ich hier noch dabei, mich einem guten allround Setup zu nähern. Das Anspechverhalten ist tadellos, aber ich suche bei der HS und LS Druckstufe noch nach einem Kompromiss zwischen guter Nutzung des Federwegs und nicht Durchschlagen. Vermutlich werde ich aber dabei bleiben müssen, dass ich je nach Einsatz die DS härter oder weicher mahe. Die Gabel könnte auch etwas steifer sein, aber das ist nicht so schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (24. Juli 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Bike:


----------



## McFisch (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön! Ich würd aus optischen Gründen noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen.


----------



## ooib (26. Juli 2014)

Sehr schönes Range! 

@Boris-C Hab nach langem Hin- und Her wieder den Vivid Air drin. Wegselt sich ab mit dem Fox DHX Air. Die Kennlinie des Rahmens passt mMn nicht wirklich zum Vivid. Der Rahmen wie der Vivid sind eher Progressiv. Bin am Anfang 25-30% gefahren, was nicht wirklich gut funktionierte. Mit guten 30% und LSR ganz offen wars dann besser. Aber da ist er mir zu fest durch den Federweg gerauscht und musste dem angepassten DHX Air weichen. Von dem Vivid Air konnte ich aber in der Zwischenzeit nicht die Finger lassen  Ipone 5w Synthetic Shock Öl mit einem komplett umgestellten Shimstack und das Luftvolumen im Piggy vergrössert, bringen eine deutliche Verbesserung! Der Dämpfer gibt viel mehr Rückmeldung, liegt Satt (wird noch besser wenn ich die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden habe) und den Federweg kann ich bei ca. 28% voll Nutzen. 

Gruss

Fabio


----------



## Phipo_ (9. November 2014)

bin immer noch mehr als zufrieden mit meinem ragne:


----------



## husaberg_pue (25. November 2014)

Meine Killer-Biene ist nun auch endlich fertig:


----------



## tfdelacruz (25. November 2014)

Sehr cooles Range!

Woher hast du die Decals an der Gabel?

VG
Chris


----------



## husaberg_pue (25. November 2014)

Slikgraphics


----------



## tfdelacruz (30. November 2014)

Hat jemand den Vergleich von Vivid Air und Double Barrel im Range? Fährt jemand vielleicht sogar den DB Inline und kann dazu etwas sagen?
VG


----------

